# Is my Network Adapter dead!?



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

This morning I went on my laptop and noticed there was no internet connection, I clicked on diagnose and repair and it's telling me my network adapter is having issues, I went to device manager to see if it needs updating but it is already up to date.....
I think it died because the past few days my laptop was getting very hot, and now all of a sudden it's not hot anymore. I think the part burned out and died..is there any way to confirm that the part is dead, without opening it up?

Anywho, that's what I think, so if I need to replace it, I'd rather just buy a new laptop because mine is very old and outdated, but if there is some other type of solution to this please let me know what I can do!

Thank you!


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok, this is very strange, I just restarted my laptop(after scanning-no threats, and refreshing my internet boxes-no change) and now all of a sudden my laptop has internet again...what is going on, is this the network adapter, is it going to be going on and off now...? :/ I fee like this is temporary../ what does that error I got above mean? how can I make sure it's working correctly/or not working? 
I don't know why I have connection all of a sudden, I didn't do anything..I feel like something is still wrong...what just happened?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi,

Could be the cards gone down if its an old machine. Did you try plugging in an ethernet cable?

So we can see more information about your setup, please follow our http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-and-wireless-connectivity-issues-573730.html


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh I never thought of that, ethernet cable from wifi? if it happens again I will try.



1) ISP: Rogers
2) Broadband connection: Cable
3) Make and Model of Modem and Router: 
-Modem: Motorola SURFboard, Model: SB5102
-Wifi Router: D-Link, Model: DIR-601
4) Name of the Anti-Virus, Security or Firewall Software: Avast Antivirus


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

Is there anything else you guys want me to do..?


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

try rolling back the driver to the last known good version


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

Is this going to affect my computer in any way? It says it might reduce the functionality or security of my computer... it's already old/outdated, will this cause problems?


----------

